# Are baby wipes safe to use to clean rats?



## Haven Relis (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi everyone! I know I haven't been very good with posting updates, and I'm sorry about that. A lot's been going on. If you saw my last post then you probably read that one of my rats, Daiyu, was diagnosed with a tumor. That was quite a while ago and I'm amazed that she's lasted this long. A sad surprise is that my other rat, Ming-Mei, passed away suddenly. Her and Daiyu were sisters, so I'm still shocked that she died just like that. She didn't even act sick or anything, but the night before she died she was hugging up to me like crazy, which was really unusual for her. Daiyu was depressed for a long time after Mei died, they're the only two rats I've ever had. She seems better now, but the tumor's effecting her pretty bad now. She can't make herself stand up for anything. She can move her legs fine, but it's like something keeps pulling her to her side and she can't get up. She gets around her cage by pushing herself around, but spends most of the day curled up in her fleece. She doesn't seem to be in pain, but I can tell she's not feeling good either. 

THE ACTUAL QUESTION: Since Daiyu can't stand up she's been peeing all over herself lately. I've been trying to clean her with a washcloth as best I can, but it's difficult since she hates it so much and squirms around. The last thing she needs is to get sick or infected because of peeing on herself. So I need to know: Would baby wipes be safe to clean her with? If anyone can say yes or no I'd really appreciate a fast response. I'm so worried she's going to get an infection because of not getting her cleaned well enough.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes as long as they're the unscented ones


----------



## Haven Relis (Dec 26, 2013)

Adeliek said:


> Yes as long as they're the unscented ones


Thank you very much! I'll get some as soon as I can then. :3


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I use them to clean the cage too, very handy for wiping stuff down during spot cleans.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Kitterpuss said:


> I use them to clean the cage too, very handy for wiping stuff down during spot cleans.


 I do the same thing


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

I do the same. I use wipes for new born babies, unscented.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I get the huggies kind even though they are a bit more expensive but were talking about 30 cents here...


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

they're SO helpful for cleaning the cage! i love being able to do spot cleaning with them throughout the week before the full litter change! Pocky likes to chew on them a bit when I clean her so I try to get her done fast.


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

Unscented ones are great!


----------

